# I think this is one heck of a deal! Whatcha think!?



## neener92 (Nov 14, 2012)

Ok, I've gone NUTS! I currently have one jersey milk cow and I actually want another.....Well, I was looking on CL (I really shouldn't do this!) and found this ad! Jersey cow with two Holstein calves (I'm guessing bulls) and she is bred back to a Jersey bull! The only pooper to my plan is she's 4 hours from me! gurrr! Oh well, I'm still gonna try to talk my dad into it! OH! They also have the Jersey bull she was bred to for sale, $700.....Cherry needs bred! That would make the trip even more worth while!

Here's the ad
http://blacksburg.craigslist.org/grd/3409843532.html

Here's the ad for the bull
http://blacksburg.craigslist.org/grd/3409842517.html


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Nov 14, 2012)

Hmp. C.A.S., I could see that catching on. Certainly could.


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Nov 14, 2012)

_Need to stay out of the cattle section. Need to stay out of the cattle section!_ I like them both! but I dont have cows, nor do I plan on getting any ANYtime soon. I really like the looks of the bull, and the cow with the 3 babies is pretty cool.


----------



## secuono (Nov 15, 2012)

Cows are too cute...I also need to stay out of the cow section!


----------



## neener92 (Nov 15, 2012)

My dad doesn't think it's a terrible idea! I mean when the two holseins grow out I could hopefully at least sell them for $400 each! Then if she did have a jersey bull calf I could at least get about $400 out of him. Then add about $200 in fuel, that's still only a $500 cow!  Anybody else think this is a wonderful idea?!

I have major CAS problems!   :bun


----------



## Cricket (Nov 15, 2012)

The cow part sounds good, but if she's only been milked out by calves she might not take kindly to hand milking.  I think you could tough that one out okay! 

 I would REALLY, REALLY(like a million REALLY's!) stay away from the adult bull.  Three years with a Jersey bull is really pushing it and even if he's okay at home, that trucking could be the thing that trips his trigger.  It sounds like you have lots of other better options in the bull department.

Did you guys know that Wild Rose Beef has a label for cattle addiction?  Think she called it "Cattle Raising Addiction Problem".


----------



## greybeard (Nov 15, 2012)

Me? Unless you really really need one (or another one)  forget the bull. Take the 4 for 1 and make your $$ off the 2 spotted ones and whatever is in the oven and cross your fingers that the one in the oven is a heifer.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Nov 15, 2012)

neener92 said:
			
		

> My dad doesn't think it's a terrible idea! I mean when the two holseins grow out I could hopefully at least sell them for $400 each! Then if she did have a jersey bull calf I could at least get about $400 out of him. Then add about $200 in fuel, that's still only a $500 cow!  Anybody else think this is a wonderful idea?!
> 
> *I have major CAS problems*!   :bun


That's _CRAP_s (Cattle Raising Addiction Problem) to you!   

No, I agree with staying away from the bull.  It doesn't matter how good he looks, he's still a Jersey bull and Jersey bulls are known to be really nasty; taking him away from his home just (indeed) may be the trigger to put you in the ground.  Literally.   No one here wants that to happen to you. 

The cow + calves may be a good buy, though.


----------



## neener92 (Nov 15, 2012)

Alrighty then, the bull is out! 

I still want that cow! Even if the cow ends up not wanting to be hand milked that would be fine, I've gotten up to 4 bottle calves at once. I could breed her around the time I get calves.

Sorry, WRB....I have major CRAPs...haha! I'm not sure if I like saying that!


----------

